# Maiden voyage.. My first smoke !! The offical live from the smokehouse !!



## Gadestroyer74

Ok here we go got a Boston butt from Kroger.pulled it out of the fridge have it a good rinsing then towel dry. Applied mustard lightly sprinkled badd Byron all over it. Rubbed it in.then sprinkled some more on too of that. She is resting and coming up to room temp. Should go on the smoker about 930 or 10..feel free to offer suggestions as I go.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Should I spray some apple juice on it at first and then every hour or 2 ?


----------



## huntindawg

NOOOOO...

don't apple juice nothing.

Just my personal preference, I find the bark has a lot more flavor w/out any spraying of anything on there, keeps that dry rub you paid good money for from washing off.  And you ain't gotta worry about a butt drying out anyway.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

Not to start but yes and do it quick so not to let all heat out.  Paymaster uses 4 part apple and 1 part cider vinegar.  Sho is good that way. IMO.....

Good smokin and you gonna love it. Like Pay says slow and low

Look at his MAN!!!!! thread and see what ya think!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I may do it alittle with as cold as it is outside wait alittle bit to get it going


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Do I put anything under th meat or just directly on the grill grate ?


----------



## droptine06

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Do I put anything under th meat or just directly on the grill grate ?



Not sure what you can fit in the Kamado, but I put a pan of apple juice under my meat....then after the butt has smoked for 4hrs I will splash with the same mixture as Pay/SJB do every 1.5-2hrs.


----------



## Buck Nasty

right on the grate


----------



## droptine06

Buck Nasty said:


> right on the grate



I misread your question GaD, yes put the meat on the grate.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Ok thank y'all I am putting a drip tray under the meat on the kamado stone I can put some apple juice in that. Don't guess it wil hurt anything.. I will just spray lightly with apple juice I'm not sure how you do that mixture like parts and that. Very green on cooking here I'm trying my best to learn. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## nockemstiff

Yes, sir! Keep us posted!  I surely like a drip pan, my red can r2d2 has a built in water / drip pan.  I do not know how bad the drippings get or affect those Kamados or if it just burns up when it hits that stone. Dub or one of these guys with that or the BGE ought to know that one for sure.


----------



## K80

It would be good to have something under the meat to catch the fat.  The fat dripping into the coals could become a fire hazard on this type of cooker on a hot cook.  While added moisture is not needed in this type of cooker I like to place a foil pan, that will fit between the grate and the smokin stone, about half full of apple juice and/or water to contain the dripping fat.  Doing it this way I do not spray during the cook.  To really take full advantage of this cooker don't open no more than you have to.

Wood burners move more air thru the smoking chamber thus drying out the meat. So on a stick burner it helps if you spray the meat, the surface moisture will dry instead drawing the moisture out of the meat.  These cookers move very little air on a smoke and they also hold the moisture in thus making it hard to dry out your meat thus, spraying is not needed and prolongs the cook as well as causing fluctuations in the temp. 

Just my $.02.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

K80 thank you for the advise. In another post you and some others had me excellent advise about what to get and or buy. I took that advise I have a aluminum disposable drip pay that will go under the grate I will fill it partially with apple juice . More pics to come. This so much fun !


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Ok thank y'all I am putting a drip tray under the meat on the kamado stone I can put some apple juice in that. Don't guess it wil hurt anything.. I will just spray lightly with apple juice I'm not sure how you do that mixture like parts and that. Very green on cooking here I'm trying my best to learn. Thanks for everyone's help!



Drip pan is a must...Dont keep peaking under the lid.... Get to your temp and walk away....  We are here to help ya out...... this will be a success.


----------



## droptine06

K80 said:


> It would be good to have something under the meat to catch the fat.  The fat dripping into the coals could become a fire hazard on this type of cooker on a hot cook.  While added moisture is not needed in this type of cooker I like to place a foil pan, that will fit between the grate and the smokin stone, about half full of apple juice and/or water to contain the dripping fat.  Doing it this way I do not spray during the cook.  To really take full advantage of this cooker don't open no more than you have to.
> 
> Wood burners move more air thru the smoking chamber thus drying out the meat. So on a stick burner it helps if you spray the meat, the surface moisture will dry instead drawing the moisture out of the meat.  These cookers move very little air on a smoke and they also hold the moisture in thus making it hard to dry out your meat thus, spraying is not needed and prolongs the cook as well as causing fluctuations in the temp.
> 
> Just my $.02.



There you go, I'm not familiar with those type grills. K knows what he's talkin about.



Buck Nasty said:


> Drip pan is a must...Dont keep peaking under the lid.... Get to your temp and walk away....



^^^^This is key, it's very tempting to wanna peak at it and check it.


Keep us updated man!! You're gonna love it


----------



## K80Shooter

K80 said:


> It would be good to have something under the meat to catch the fat.  The fat dripping into the coals could become a fire hazard on this type of cooker on a hot cook.  While added moisture is not needed in this type of cooker I like to place a foil pan, that will fit between the grate and the smokin stone, about half full of apple juice and/or water to contain the dripping fat.  Doing it this way I do not spray during the cook.  To really take full advantage of this cooker don't open no more than you have to.
> 
> Wood burners move more air thru the smoking chamber thus drying out the meat. So on a stick burner it helps if you spray the meat, the surface moisture will dry instead drawing the moisture out of the meat.  These cookers move very little air on a smoke and they also hold the moisture in thus making it hard to dry out your meat thus, spraying is not needed and prolongs the cook as well as causing fluctuations in the temp.
> 
> Just my $.02.



Good advice.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

The smoker is a rolling got the pan of apple Juice and drip tray under and it's doing its thing. I can't believe what I have missing out on. Y'all folks are tremendous help as I have mentioned before I am doin this because of this forum!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

With it being as cold as it is do you think I will need to add more heat to it later on in the day  i put about 3 lbs of lump and a fair amount of hickory


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I put about 2 lbs of lump in it last night for the test burn it made it 1 hours at 450 and the lump was most all Gone


----------



## Paymaster

There are as many folks that say spray as there are that say don't. It is all a matter of preference. I spray because I like the taste. I use a spray bottle because you don't have to worry about washing the rub off if you do it correctly. By "Parts", I mean that for ever how much cider vinegar you use, add 4x that amount in apple juice.

Good luck and let us see some pics.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> With it being as cold as it is do you think I will need to add more heat to it later on in the day  i put about 3 lbs of lump and a fair amount of hickory



You should be okay with that. I am actually kind of surprised that you went through 2 lbs on an 450 1-hour burn....just dont play peek-a-boo.

Couple of questions: What is your current grill temp? What do you have your vents set on?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thanks pay I understand now. She is on the grill here we go


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Thanks pay I understand now. She is on the grill here we go



Destroyer....from the looks at that pic...your fire might be a lil hot.....otherwise, you look like you are good to go.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I have completely closed the bottom off and now the top is completely closed. Where at 273 I had it cut down way prior it's been climbing it seems to have stabilized at 273. I do notice smoke coming from several places around the seal of the lid is this normal ?


----------



## Paymaster

Gonna be good I bet!

Yep,Make sure you control the temp.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

It flamed up on me pretty good when I opened the lid. I used the weber cube to get it started on one side may need to use just half a cube it appears to be staying in the low 270's all vents are closed off


----------



## K80

Yes.

If you are not careful you will snuff the fire out with the vents closed for an extended period.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I have completely closed the bottom off and now the top is completely closed. Where at 273 I had it cut down way prior it's been climbing it seems to have stabilized at 273. I do notice smoke coming from several places around the seal of the lid is this normal ?



Some people have reported some leaks at the seals...personally mine does not leak. Try latching it closed to see if that helps.  

You will probably see the temp slowly fall with everything at zero so I would still give the bottom just a sliver of air....not much. All adjustments should be made in small increments with these Akorns. Wait 15 mins between adjustments to see how things are going.


----------



## K80

Gadestroyer74 said:


> It flamed up on me pretty good when I opened the lid. I used the weber cube to get it started on one side may need to use just half a cube it appears to be staying in the low 270's all vents are closed off



Sounds like it got to hot before closing the vents.  The is a learning curve with these things.


----------



## Buck Nasty

The settings that work best for me at 250 are both top and bottom are between 0 and 1.  Mine will stick at 255 at that setting.


----------



## Buck Nasty

You are still good at 275 for the time being...just slowly make those adjustments down... you are just fighting two opposing forces rigth now....but we will get you there.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Ok the temp has went from 273 down to now 259 should I crack a vent of wait all vents are closed off


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Ok the temp has went from 273 down to now 259 should I crack a vent of wait all vents are closed off



how long has it been since you changed any settings?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Alright it's dropped to 253 I went back out and opened the bottom to .5 and the top to .5


----------



## Buck Nasty

key is to get ahead of the temp changes....we are playing catch up right now....i would crack the bottom between 0 and 1 and wait


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Still dropping we now are at 248 I may have sniffed the fire out gonna open it up some more


----------



## Gadestroyer74

We down to 243 opened it up to 1 on both now


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Alright it's dropped to 253 I went back out and opened the bottom to .5 and the top to .5



You should be set.... dont fool  with it for a bit and lets see where you are at...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Dropped to 235 opened bottom to 2 and too to 2 also..


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> We down to 243 opened it up to 1 on both now



you mare making your changes to soon...what you are most likely seeing is the drop in temp from you closed everything off... You have to give the fire and box time to recover....you are panicking...relax have a cup of coffee... go ahead and put them settings back to 1 and 1 for now....


----------



## K80

Not to much to fast or you will be playing a yoyo.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

It keep dropping may have put fire out you think ??


----------



## Gadestroyer74

It's 228  now we are still at 2 and 2 and not stabilizing continueing to fall


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Now 226


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Now 225


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Crap should I relight its not responding ?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Now 223


----------



## K80

Just wait a bit to see and don't panic.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Now 226



ok...do this for me, just keep it at 1 and 1 for about 15 mins...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Now 221 itt ohh I goofed my cutting off the vents


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Now 219


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Crap should I relight its not responding ?



NOOOOOO...not yet.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I haven't changed it since i put it at 2 and 2 an we are how at 216


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I never close my BGE vents all the way unless I want the fire to go out.

Let it sit there for 20 minutes or so. If it gets below 200 your fire is probably out and you are just seeing residual heat.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Mistake number one never cut off the verbs completely I fear the fire is out now at 212


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Mistake number one never cut off the verbs completely I fear the fire is out now at 212


yup! you were in a panic..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Now 207 the fire has to be out with vents at 2 and 2 steady going down


----------



## Lukikus2

Yep. Better to check and re-light than to have to wait a few more hours. Good luck.


----------



## K80

If it gets below 200 odds are it is out, at this point I would put a paper towel in the bottom vent and light it.  This should get it back going, it has for me in the past.  

If you do this be sure the paper towel is all the way in the ash trap.  I don't know what may happen if a flame hit the insulation.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

It's a fun panic lol now 205


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I believe it's out 203


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Gonna try the paper towel truck 201


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> It's a fun panic lol now 205



you were in a panic 30 mins ago.....lol  

time to regroup!!!! Either paper towel, or pull the butt and start over with a new fire.....


----------



## droptine06

Tough lesson learned, we've all been there


----------



## Buck Nasty

Talked to him..Fire was out. We are regrouping and will have him a smoked butt!!!


----------



## K80Shooter

# 1 rule.......... Always get your temp where you want it BEFORE you add the meat. I know it's a little late but you will learn. We've all went through a learning curve with smokers before.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

droptine06 said:


> Tough lesson learned, we've all been there



So true.  I would start back up and take Buck's advice.. IMO......It'a all good and now ya know... Sit back and relax. No harm done. You'll get back on track.

These GON folk are the best. Looking out for each other


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I'm laughing at myself i did panic we it flamed and went up to 273 should have never closed off all vents !! We back going now thanks everybody for listening to me panic like a chicken haha  good talking with you Chris ! Your profile picture and your voice don't match lol


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I'm laughing at myself i did panic we it flamed and went up to 273 should have never closed off all vents !! We back going now thanks everybody for listening to me panic like a chicken haha  good talking with you Chris ! Your profile picture and your voice don't match lol



what were expecting the popcorn or a munchkin from the Wizard of Oz????


----------



## Paymaster

You guys are great! Big hand to you all for helping him out!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

This is the best site I have been apart of from the snake bite to cooking I have learned so much here and made some good online friends


----------



## Buck Nasty

I have him holding at 253....


----------



## nockemstiff

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I'm laughing at myself i did panic we it flamed and went up to 273 should have never closed off all vents !! We back going now thanks everybody for listening to me panic like a chicken haha  good talking with you Chris ! Your profile picture and your voice don't match lol



Lol, I chuckled. Kudos everybody and can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Sounds like you got it back on track now. The main key is to not keep moving vents and chasing temp, you'll get used to it. It takes some time for a vent change to take effect. It's easy to raise temp, but almost impossible to lower it quickly. And putting a big chunk of meat in there will lower the temp a little for a while, too. If I get mine at my target smoking temp (usually around 250-275 for butts,) and set the bottom vent at about .5 and the top at about .75, it'll usually hold for hours and hours without hardly any adjustment. Don't worry too much about particular temps anyway, just get it burning clean with no thick white smoke. You can cook a butt with good results anywhere from 225-325, the main difference is time.

And as I think you figured out, shutting the vents completely will snuff the fire. The funny part is, when you shut the vents and snuff the fire, the temp will rise for a little while before it starts going down.

It took me a while to get mine fgured out, too. Now, we're looking forward to seeing that bbq!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Man yeah ole buck nasty has me cooking awesome now. I have never grilled or smoke anything other than hot dawgs and hamburgers this is a huge step for me. Y'all are awesome feel free to poke and laugh I am hehe I'm a big cut up


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin'

Sitting here at work eating lunch and I read through this thread.  Sorry Gadestroyer, but you had me laughing out loud with that temp count down.   I remember going thru your very scenario 20 years ago when I got an BGE.  Glad you got it on track with some fine assistance on here.
I'm just jealous that you have something on the smoker and I don’t.  Enjoy and post up some pics.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Man yeah ole buck nasty has me cooking awesome now. I have never grilled or smoke anything other than hot dawgs and hamburgers this is a huge step for me. Y'all are awesome feel free to poke and laugh I am hehe I'm a big cut up



we aint poking nothing....we have all been there......


----------



## Panthers65

Chill out man, it's a smoker not an oven. Make small adjustments then wait AT LEAST 15 minutes before thinking about making another adjustment. BBQ-ing is the slow, lazy man's cooking method. (also, the more beer your drink the better the Q turns out. I don't know why that is, but it works.  )

Other than that, everything looks good. PP is simple, great cut of meat to start with. Will basically cook anywhere from 225-350, hard to overcook, and fatty enough that no foiling/spitzing/complicated stuff is necessary.


----------



## K80Shooter

Buck Nasty said:


> what were expecting the popcorn or a munchkin from the Wizard of Oz????



Looks like the scarecrow to me.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Bahaha y'all just have to know me I'm a nut ! I love cutting up and joking you wont offend me.'if I could become a lazy man and drink beer I would be in bidnezz I'm just to hyper active for that..


----------



## rfeltman41

Just remember you are putting cold meat on the smoker, that alone will cause temp to drop sometimes 20 or so degrees.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

All good now.  You can enjoy the sweetness of that flavor later.  You got it  going on now.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Yes sir the meat is at 117 and we are holding around 255 or so. I have the smooker in my garage with the door open its cold here on Calhoun with some wind is dropped down to 232 I closed the garage door and left It open a foot per bucknasty temp went back up to 257


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

Good deal.  If ya like a cold one, sit back and have a brewski or 3


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Me and ole buck nasty been texting for about an hour he got me and the smoker under control lol


----------



## droptine06

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Yes sir the meat is at 117 and we are holding around 255 or so. I have the smooker in my garage with the door open its cold here on Calhoun with some wind is dropped down to 232 I closed the garage door and left It open a foot per bucknasty temp went back up to 257



Hope you aint got a smoke detector in there 



SapeloJoeBro said:


> Good deal.  If ya like a cold one, sit back and have a brewski or 3



or...9, 10, 11, 12 . The number of cold ones consummed strictly depends on the # of llbs said meat weighs and that in turn directly corralates to the number of hours I'm sitting by the smoker "monitoring" it.....(talking to the wife here)"Babe, no I can't come help clean....who's gonna monitor the grill??!! I have to stay right here!! What? No, this is only my 3rd one....(slurrin slightly) shleriosulyeeee...I only had haved 3...okay maybe 4!" .....she storms back inside and I scream out with a grin "I love you baby!!"


----------



## droptine06

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Me and ole buck nasty been texting for about an hour he got me and the smoker under control lol



Good deal destroyer!! And big attaboy to Buck Nasty. Like said above, some great folks on here. Can't wait to see the pics man!


----------



## Paymaster

Just remember that the Stall/Plateau will occur, least it does on my offsets, at about 170*. Most aggrivat'n part of cook Q to me.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

This thing is finicky 1/4'inch adjustment on too and bottom went from 232 to 268 cut back top to 3/4 and bottom at 1 dropped from 268 to now 237


----------



## Lukikus2

droptine06 said:


> or...9, 10, 11, 12 . The number of cold ones consummed strictly depends on the # of llbs said meat weighs and that in turn directly corralates to the number of hours I'm sitting by the smoker "monitoring" it.....(talking to the wife here)"Babe, no I can't come help clean....who's gonna monitor the grill??!! I have to stay right here!! What? No, this is only my 3rd one....(slurrin slightly) shleriosulyeeee...I only had haved 3...okay maybe 4!" .....she storms back inside and I scream out with a grin "I love you baby!!"





I'm right there with you Bro 

Glad you got her going right Gades   Gonna be goooood.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Dang bucknasty grounded me from the thermometer !! Can't look at it for 30 minutes I'm gonna go crazy ...


----------



## Paymaster

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Dang bucknasty grounded me from the thermometer !! Can't look at it for 30 minutes I'm gonna go crazy ...




You listen to him, now! He's try'n to learn you sumthin!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Dang almost a 100 post of some jack leg smoking a butt what the heck !


----------



## droptine06

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Dang bucknasty grounded me from the thermometer !! Can't look at it for 30 minutes I'm gonna go crazy ...



 Now that's funny right there, you're crackin me up. You worryin' to much, trust in Master Buck Nasty young padiwon(sp?)...


----------



## Buck Nasty

Paymaster said:


> You listen to him, now! He's try'n to learn you sumthin!



I seriously told him to put the thermometer remote down and go to the neighbors for 30 mins.....


----------



## droptine06

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Dang almost a 100 post of some jack leg smoking a butt what the heck !



You've made this quite entertaining. And I'm willin' to bet there's a couple lurkers learnin' right along with you. Most folks to embarrased to just come out and ask for help. You gonna be hooked after this!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Dang bucknasty grounded me from the thermometer !! Can't look at it for 30 minutes I'm gonna go crazy ...



THANKS Buck.  when I read said post - the one above. I was going to do the same thing.

man that thermometer be yo enemy about now.  You got the temp set.  Sit back and get a buzz, friend


----------



## chadf

Just let me take another peek at the meat..........I'm sure it looks different from 20 mins ago........

Should I add some wood ? Oh snap, it's too hot, crap now it's too cold....... Argh ! We got flames now.......snuff it out.... 

Lol


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Dang almost a 100 post of some jack leg smoking a butt what the heck !



It be called GON FAMILY looking out for you and with you

We just havin a  along with ya.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Ohh I am big time. I am a very OCD person and a perfectionist so this is a humm dinger right here haha lol. Y'all post away it's all in good fun.. I build my own trail cameras so this is an new addiction


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Oh you can betcha y'all family now.. It's all dubs fault he told me to get the stupid thing haha !!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

droptine06 said:


> You've made this quite entertaining. And I'm willin' to bet there's a couple lurkers learnin' right along with you. Most folks to embarrased to just come out and ask for help. You gonna be hooked after this!




AMEN Bro. Not me,  y'all be my helpers and keep me straight.  Lurkers. Come on, a few of you have, and ya see we welcomed you.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Yes sir everyone is welcome to comment that's how you become cafe family lol .. Makes the day go by quicker too poking jokes and cutting up


----------



## droptine06

SapeloJoeBro said:


> AMEN Bro. Not me,  y'all be my helpers and keep me straight.  Lurkers. Come on, a few of you have, and ya see we welcomed you.





Gadestroyer74 said:


> Yes sir everyone is welcome to comment that's how you become cafe family lol .. Makes the day go by quicker too poking jokes and cutting up



Absolutely

You still at the neighbors Gades?


----------



## mudracing101

droptine06 said:


> Hope you aint got a smoke detector in there
> 
> 
> 
> or...9, 10, 11, 12 . The number of cold ones consummed strictly depends on the # of llbs said meat weighs and that in turn directly corralates to the number of hours I'm sitting by the smoker "monitoring" it.....(talking to the wife here)"Babe, no I can't come help clean....who's gonna monitor the grill??!! I have to stay right here!! What? No, this is only my 3rd one....(slurrin slightly) shleriosulyeeee...I only had haved 3...okay maybe 4!" .....she storms back inside and I scream out with a grin "I love you baby!!"


----------



## Hornet22

This is almost as fun as Jt's LFTT. Just don't go stompin on nothin crawling around the grill Ga74, we gots to see that meat later.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Hornet22 said:


> This is almost as fun as Jt's LFTT. Just don't go stompin on nothin crawling around the grill Ga74, we gots to see that meat later.



I bet you he is smokin that rattler...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

droptine06 said:


> Absolutely
> 
> You still at the neighbors Gades?


hmm I didn't get to go he left to get some goodies for tonight's smoked butt..now I'm not tellin if I cheated or not ...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hornet22 said:


> This is almost as fun as Jt's LFTT. Just don't go stompin on nothin crawling around the grill Ga74, we gots to see that meat later.


bahahaha  I was stomping my hat when my fire went out lol


----------



## K80Shooter

Buck Nasty said:


> I bet you he is smokin that rattler...



Naw I bet that rattler got covered in poop right after he bit him.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Here is the real reason we are laughing at you Destroyer....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=720573&highlight=


----------



## droptine06

K80Shooter said:


> Naw I bet that rattler got covered in poop right after he bit him.



JT is that Jim Thompson fella right? He seriously get bit?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

K80Shooter said:


> Naw I bet that rattler got covered in poop right after he bit him.


 I stomped the stuffing outta that joke !!  dadgum I hate them things


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Buck Nasty said:


> Here is the real reason we are laughing at you Destroyer....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=720573&highlight=


Oh dear lord my smoker just blew up lol


----------



## Buck Nasty

droptine06 said:


> JT is that Jim Thompson fella right? He seriously get bit?



No destroyer did.... see the video i just reposted of him in the hospital recovering...funny stuff


----------



## droptine06

Nevermind, figured it out.

Gades, glad you alright man


----------



## Gadestroyer74

droptine06 said:


> JT is that Jim Thompson fella right? He seriously get bit?


Naw JT didn't get bit I did by a timber rattler back in September I was in the nov issue of the GON magazine


----------



## Gadestroyer74

droptine06 said:


> Nevermind, figured it out.
> 
> Gades, glad you alright man


Thanks bud.. It was quite an ordeal . On a serious note not the smartest thing to do. Glad I'm still alive


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Buck Nasty said:


> No destroyer did.... see the video i just reposted of him in the hospital recovering...funny stuff


I gotta couple more too to upload hehe


----------



## Buck Nasty

Smoker update.... Got him holding steady at 253 and convinced him to NOT LOOK


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That joker is holding steady at 253 top vent a fuzz less than 1 bottom vent right on 1 253 is temp internal temp is 149..
I got my flash light shined down the top vent for a look mmmmmhmmmm !!


----------



## droptine06

Buck Nasty said:


> No destroyer did.... see the video i just reposted of him in the hospital recovering...funny stuff



Man I bout pee'd myself over that video. Gades, you was on cloud 9 brother  "Check that muscle right there....pop.....dadattattaadididtititit...ya'll come back ya hear"


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Bahahahaha yeah it's funny lol I got some others I need to upload.. I was deff on some good stuff then..


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> That joker is holding steady at 253 top vent a fuzz less than 1 bottom vent right on 1 253 is temp internal temp is 149..
> I got my flash light shined down the top vent for a look mmmmmhmmmm !!



dont mess with anything!!!! you are sitting pretty........


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Started the smoke around 10:30 at around 11:30 had to call a time out not enough heat due to the offenses choing the fire out. Called it back up via bucknasty fire relight back to smoking around 12ish now at 3pm internal temp is 151 temp in smoker is 257 yes sir.. Wander if I can get my flash light camera phone and get a live through the vent smoking picture hmm


----------



## droptine06

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Started the smoke around 10:30 at around 11:30 had to call a time out not enough heat due to the offenses choing the fire out. Called it back up via bucknasty fire relight back to smoking around 12ish now at 3pm internal temp is 151 temp in smoker is 257 yes sir.. Wander if I can get my flash light camera phone and get a live through the vent smoking picture hmm



 Leave it be!!

You still got a ways to go man. How many pounds was that butt?


----------



## Buck Nasty

Is it still leaking out the seal?????


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Here is a live shot through the smoker vent on top whoaa daddy !


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Buck Nasty said:


> Is it still leaking out the seal?????



No only done that on the initial start up


----------



## Buck Nasty

you better not have touched that vent setting!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

You gonna wrap it at the stall or keep it nekkid? If you leave it nekkid, we'll have to send somebody down there to duct tape you to the chair when it sits there at 170* internal for an hour and a half..


----------



## Buck Nasty

NCHillbilly said:


> You gonna wrap it at the stall or keep it nekkid? If you leave it nekkid, we'll have to send somebody down there to duct tape you to the chair when it sits there at 170* internal for an hour and a half..



i know thats right!!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Here is a live shot through the smoker vent on top whoaa daddy !



That's an awful big vent hole to be set on less than 1.......


----------



## droptine06

Buck Nasty said:


> you better not have touched that vent setting!!!!!





NCHillbilly said:


> You gonna wrap it at the stall or keep it nekkid? If you leave it nekkid, we'll have to send somebody down there to duct tape you to the chair when it sits there at 170* internal for an hour and a half..





This is great


----------



## Paymaster

This is better than watch Reality TV!


----------



## K80Shooter

On a serious note, is this butt for suppa tonight? If so you may want to ask BNasty about foiling it around 160 or so just to push through the stall. If not just forget I mentioned it.


----------



## K80Shooter

Buck Nasty said:


> you better not have touched that vent setting!!!!!





You've been warned by the Butt Patrol


----------



## droptine06

K80Shooter said:


> You've been warned by the Butt Patrol



 I seriously just burst out laughin' and had half my employees lookin at me like I was crazy


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That is my plan to foil it at 165 or 170 get internal temp to 205 umm yeh I did open the vent wide open took picture and put it back to where it was ....


----------



## Buck Nasty

I felt like a police negotiator talking a jumper off the edge earlier!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

K80Shooter said:


> You've been warned by the Butt Patrol


Oh lord I am busting out laughing this is hilarious !! Y'all Are killing me .. The butt has been violated !!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Buck Nasty said:


> I felt like a police negotiator talking a jumper off the edge earlier!!!!


Y'all should have seen the play by play via text I think I fried a circuit in his cell phone !!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Don't worry as much about the final temp as how it feels-it could be done anywhere from 190-210. The main thing is that thermometer probe will slide into it like butter when it's done, and the whole butt will be kinda jiggly like jello. I like it when you can pull the bone out with two fingers and chop the meat with it.


----------



## droptine06

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Oh lord I am busting out laughing this is hilarious !! Y'all Are killing me .. The butt has been violated !!



I could run in about 30 different directions with that last line but Pay and NCH is watchin and they'd be  "my butt" ifin I do


----------



## PappyHoel

Buck Nasty said:


> I felt like a police negotiator talking a jumper off the edge earlier!!!!



Step away from the butt and put the fork down!


----------



## K80Shooter

Gadestroyer74 said:


> That is my plan to foil it at 165 or 170 get internal temp to 205 umm yeh I did open the vent wide open took picture and put it back to where it was ....



 Do not touch the vents!

205* should be perfect. Probe it with your temp probe and it should slide in without any resistance, like sticking something in warm butter. Thats how you tell when it's done, also the bone should pull right out. 

 Saw where NCHB beat me to it. Got to learn to type faster.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

He be going to foil it and put back on.  If he can wait for tenp..

That video was hilarious.  Man, you and good meds got Some skills.....


----------



## Gadestroyer74

one if these days I'm gonna listen I just had to take that top vent picture .. put it exactly back where it was . Here we go again slapping self in forhead.. Now I'm gonna get grounded from the smoker lol


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I'm not doing nothing else until the chief executive says so doaaa


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

droptine06 said:


> I could run in about 30 different directions with that last line but Pay and NCH is watchin and they'd be  "my butt" ifin I do




Yeah you gotta be careful of the POTTY MOUTH patrol.

I done been had.....


----------



## NCHillbilly

Kang!!!  (oops, wrong thread  )


----------



## Gadestroyer74

154


----------



## Gadestroyer74

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Yeah you gotta be careful of the POTTY MOUTH patrol.
> 
> I done been had.....


i gotta be real careful or I'm gonna disappear lol !


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I'm not doing nothing else until the chief executive says so doaaa



i have cut the cord.....you are on your own...


----------



## droptine06

Gadestroyer74 said:


> i gotta be real careful or I'm gonna disappear lol !



Nah you alright....'tween the snake bite and this thread....you's a livin' legend round these parts now. For the sake of good health through lots of laughter they'll keep you around


----------



## Gadestroyer74

What ! whoaa wait a minute l o l


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hmm legend of what that's they may stomp me to my death lol


----------



## Panthers65

Gadestroyer74 said:


> This thing is finicky 1/4'inch adjustment on too and bottom went from 232 to 268 cut back top to 3/4 and bottom at 1 dropped from 268 to now 237



Smokers are like women, try to get them just right and they'll fight back. Some like runnin at 225, some like runnin at 250. It won't make any difference in how your food comes out, just let it ride where it wants to ride.

though cookin under 250*, your butt may be done before 205*. I've pulled some as early as 193* cooking low and slow. At 195* I would find the fattest thermometer you've got and probe it. If it slides in like the meat is warm butter, it's ready. If you still have resistance, it needs to go longer.


----------



## Buck Nasty

something aint right with this... 150+ posts and only 3 pictures....


----------



## NCHillbilly

Buck Nasty said:


> something aint right with this... 150+ posts and only 3 pictures....



Hey, last time he took a picture, we all  him fer openin' the vent up. We got him skeered now.


----------



## Panthers65

NCHillbilly said:


> Hey, last time he took a picture, we all  him fer openin' the vent up. We got him skeered now.



If your lookin, you aint cookin....


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

Alright remember - no peaking or adjusting or you ain't gonna eat till late..... 

Lawd. I can't even get a post out without post I haven't read popping up when I do post,........


----------



## Buck Nasty

Panthers65 said:


> If your lookin, you aint cookin....



oh i know.... just usually threads with this many posts have a bunch of pictures......


----------



## Buck Nasty

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Alright remember - no peaking or adjusting or you ain't gonna eat till late.....



he has burned through all his lump....which is CRAZY!  I told him at this point to foil and finish in oven...what does everyone else think???


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

Yeap !!!


----------



## Hornet22

Buck Nasty said:


> he has burned through all his lump....which is CRAZY!  I told him at this point to foil and finish in oven...what does everyone else think???



He jus pulling yo leg, he just really wants to open the thang up


----------



## Panthers65

Buck Nasty said:


> he has burned through all his lump....which is CRAZY!  I told him at this point to foil and finish in oven...what does everyone else think???



if he was going to foil it anyways, absolutely.

while its in the oven, refill the grill. Once it's done, put it back on the grill for 20 minutes or so to "firm" the bark back up. No one will ever know the difference


----------



## Buck Nasty

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Yeap !!!



i cant believe it burned that much that fast...


----------



## K80Shooter

If he does not have any lump thats all he can do. It's close enough anyhow and this will not effect the taste as it has taken all the smoke it can.

Next time fill it up with lump, you always reuse it anyhow.


----------



## droptine06

panthers65 said:


> if he was going to foil it anyways, absolutely.
> 
> While its in the oven, refill the grill. Once it's done, put it back on the grill for 20 minutes or so to "firm" the bark back up. No one will ever know the difference



x2^^^


----------



## K80

Buck Nasty said:


> he has burned through all his lump....which is CRAZY!  I told him at this point to foil and finish in oven...what does everyone else think???



Might as well, once it is in foil it is done taking on smoke.


----------



## Buck Nasty

K80Shooter said:


> If he does not have any lump thats all he can do. It's close enough anyhow and this will not effect the taste as it has taken all the smoke it can.
> 
> Next time fill it up with lump, you always reuse it anyhow.



exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

I just want to   it' been fun .  Pics later......


----------



## K80Shooter

Hey!!!!!!!! I just noticed this thread has a ***** (5 star) rating. I've posted several threads and never got that.......


----------



## Paymaster

Foil and put it in the oven. Crank it up to 300* and finish it. It will be fine.


----------



## Buck Nasty

K80Shooter said:


> Hey!!!!!!!! I just noticed this thread has a ***** (5 star) rating. I've posted several threads and never got that.......



Yeah i put those stars up there...how could he not deserve a 5 star rating considering this has gotten me through almost an entire workday!!!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

Pay, ain't this a record for views in just ALMOST a day.......


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

Buck Nasty said:


> Yeah i put those stars up there...how could he not deserve a 5 star rating considering this has gotten me through almost an entire workday!!!


----------



## K80Shooter

Buck Nasty said:


> Yeah i put those stars up there...how could he not deserve a 5 star rating considering this has gotten me through almost an entire workday!!!



The comic relief alone is worth that!


----------



## Buck Nasty

I just hated that all his lump burned out....although he just did send me a picture of what was left and there looks to be some nice sized pieces left.  Something seems off.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Ok here is what has happened the fire went out again this time I don't know why nothing was touched I'm including a picture of what was left of the lump. This is Kroger brand lump. It had ruffly 3 lbs in it along with some hickory. It keeps losing fire for some reaso the first time I get closed of the vents.. My mistake . This time it had been trucking along and just quit even after adjusting it would not take back off.. It is is foiled in the over. With a temp of 300. Internal was at 156 in akorn now we are at 151.. I wil be getting some royal oak next. I put about 2lbs or so of lump in for the 450 test burn and it was cometely burnt up in an hour..


----------



## Buck Nasty

Hey Brian....how much lump did you use? because there looks to be more wood than lump?!?!?! There are still some nice sized pieces that dont even look touched.

Also, did you move any of these pieces because they look pretty scattered?


----------



## droptine06

Buck Nasty said:


> Hey Brian....how much lump did you use? because there looks to be more wood than lump?!?!?! There are still some nice sized pieces that dont even look touched.



That's what I was thinkin...to much wood added maybe


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I put in about 3 lbs in a pyramid at time of start I didn't add any when the fire comes out just pushed back in the pile and relit I don't understand why it did this. When I put the Webster cube in the center on the bottom of the pile and lit it last it didn't do this could it have been from lighting the top on the 2nd relight instead of the bottom ? Maybe poor quality lump ?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I only put in about 8 or 10  pieces of hickory chunks with the ruffly 3 lbs I lump put hickory mostly on top of lump


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I only put in about 8 or 10  pieces of hickory chunks



Thats alot.... you probably only need 4 or 5... You did right by putting the cube towards the top of the pile and not the bottom... my honest guess is one of these things: Too much wood, not enough lump, or bad lump because those pieces left should have lit and provided enough heat to have lasted longer....


----------



## Buck Nasty

here is a good place for future reference...  http://www.kamadoguru.com/

DO NOT GET DISCOURAGED


----------



## droptine06

I don't know man. I use a side box smoker and chimney. Maybe the ashes kept the cube from lighting or smothered it.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That's what I was thinking too the bigger pieces didnt seem to light and the smaller pieces of lump did. I am ordering some wicked good lump. Should eliminate the lump problem. So smokin you only need about 5 pieces of smoke wood ?


----------



## Buck Nasty

Gadestroyer74 said:


> That's what I was thinking too the bigger pieces didnt seem to light and the smaller pieces of lump did. I am ordering some wicked good lump. Should eliminate the lump problem. So smokin you only need about 5 pieces of smoke wood ?



yeah because all the chunks are supposed to do is smolder..which is what makes the smoke. I cant beleive the bigger ones didnt light.  I just hate it that we failed you....but thank God for ovens.


Here is a good video


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Y'all didnt fail me the lump did. After readying on that link you posted  it states to do the volcano deal and it should almost touch the diffuser and go all the way to the edge and not to use more than a 1/4 of the Webster cube. Not to light to much to fast. I think I didn't have enough lump to much wood and the lump is poor quality I think and to much lighter cube. got to much going to quick I will use more more lump less wood and it should fix his problem it will still be good I feel when should I pull it from the oven ?
http://www.kamadoguru.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=637


----------



## droptine06

Don't sweat it Gades, it got close to 4hrs of smoke. Finish her up in the oven and she'll eat just fine

Post up some pulled pics later!


----------



## Paymaster

Hey, you did good for your first effort. You will be teaching other folks before you know it.

X 2 on the pics! Looking forward to them!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Since its in the oven what temp should I start checking it to pull it out for it being done ??


----------



## rhbama3

Never in the Field of human cooking, were so many confused by so few....


----------



## K80Shooter

It's been about 1.5 hours since you put it in the oven, whats your internal temp and how does it probe?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Oven temp is 306 internal temp is 178


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Don't y'all think for a minute that this has got me bucked off the horse. I'm back up in the mule and whippin it. There will be some better lump here and more in the smoker too... It still should turn out pretty good too.. There will be some wicked good lump on my way to my house shortly.. !


----------



## K80Shooter

You'll get there shortly.

Wicked Good is good but so is Royal Oak, I would use which ever I could get at the best price. I think the main problem you had was not having enough lump in there to start with. Always fill it up. When you're through cooking close her up and reuse the leftovers next time.


----------



## Hornet22

It's "that magic time" as JT always says, gonna see some beast of PP here shortly, hang on folks


----------



## Hornet22

Hornet22 said:


> It's "that magic time" as JT always says, gonna see some beast of PP here shortly, hang on folks



Kang.  sry


----------



## Panthers65

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Don't y'all think for a minute that this has got me bucked off the horse. I'm back up in the mule and whippin it. There will be some better lump here and more in the smoker too... It still should turn out pretty good too.. There will be some wicked good lump on my way to my house shortly.. !




That's the spirit. And just remember, if you keep stink in at it here's always the crock pot and liquid smoke


----------



## Gadestroyer74

She is cooking away it won't be long now


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I really do think I didn't have enough lump and got to much started to fast to much hickory wood for smoke. We gonna get it..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Internal now is 187 At what temp do I need to check to see if its ready yet


----------



## Panthers65

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Internal now is 187 At what temp do I need to check to see if its ready yet



Start at 195


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank you !


----------



## K80Shooter

It will be done some where between 195* and 210* I'm guessing you want to pull this, correct? Remember......It will probe like butter.

For slicing it is ready at 195*


----------



## K80Shooter

One thing for sure...... It will be some of the best you've ever tasted!


----------



## droptine06

With the temp fluxes and everything today, if youre gonna pull it I would wait til it gets closer to 205-210. It's all about the feel, like K80 said probe like butter and that bone should be easily pulled. Then you're good. 

Don't let this break your spirits bud! You'll get it


----------



## K80

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I really do think I didn't have enough lump and got to much started to fast to much hickory wood for smoke. We gonna get it..



To little lump and got it hot to fast messed you up the most I think.

I've had my fire go out 2 or 3 times with a lot of lump in the akorn, I haven't figured out why.  I speculate it was a poor burn pattern as I would have an  open mouth pack-man shape of charcoal.


----------



## K80

droptine06 said:


> With the temp fluxes and everything today, if youre gonna pull it I would wait til it gets closer to 205-210. It's all about the feel, like K80 said probe like butter and that bone should be easily pulled. Then you're good.
> 
> Don't let this break your spirits bud! You'll get it



I did not....


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank you for all the help. I'm gonna get it for sure I'm at 194 internal now I will wait to 200 to check it


----------



## droptine06

K80 said:


> I did not....



 well you're shooter did


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

SWEET won't be long now.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Woohoo my mouth is watering it smells so good !


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Oh yes ! Boy is it goooood !


----------



## droptine06

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Oh yes ! Boy is it goooood !



Looks good man!! You pull the bone? 

And a side note, all bark pieces must be saved and sent to droptine06!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hahaha yes I pulled the bone my wife you freak if she knew it had a bone In it .. She won't eat anything that has a bone in it.. Oh lord is it good.. I will deff do something's different on the next one. I am thinking of doing a beer can chicken next..!


----------



## K80Shooter

Glad it worked out!


----------



## Paymaster

Good goin!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Now when it is cool enough, pull it and post pics of the finished product!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

Great job Man. Very nice.  Told ya is was going to be soooo good.  

Enjoy and take a pic after pulled or however you plate it. 

Great day my man.  Thanks.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Glad I got thru this without a breakdown..


----------



## JustUs4All

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Hahaha yes I pulled the bone my wife you freak if she knew it had a bone In it .. She won't eat anything that has a bone in it.. Oh lord is it good.. I will deff do something's different on the next one. I am thinking of doing a beer can chicken next..!



Over 220 posts and 1500 views for a smoked butt.

Beer Can Chicken next.  Who knows.  Deer season over.  Duck season over.  Turkey season not started yet.  Could be a record.


----------



## nockemstiff

Woohoo! Let's see some pulled pics, yeah yeah yeah.


----------



## Hornet22

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Oh yes ! Boy is it goooood !



Anybody want to age and score that bone. I'll give it a 220+ I bleve it's gotta be the most watched butt on the Cafe' eva.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Looks great!

On a side note, I learned a ton from this thread.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Paymaster said:


> Good goin!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Now when it is cool enough, pull it and post pics of the finished product!


there wasn't anything left to post it was all ate !! Lol 8 people ate it all


----------



## Gadestroyer74

JustUs4All said:


> Over 220 posts and 1500 views for a smoked butt.
> 
> Beer Can Chicken next.  Who knows.  Deer season over.  Duck season over.  Turkey season not started yet.  Could be a record.


bahahaha lol this thread has been a blast alot of people contributed to it. It was alot of fun to do. I learned alot and hate some great smoke Boston butt.. I can't wait to do the next one !


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hornet22 said:


> Anybody want to age and score that bone. I'll give it a 220+ I bleve it's gotta be the most watched butt on the Cafe' eva.


Lol that's funny I know it scored a home run with people eating it lol


----------



## nockemstiff

Gadestroyer - ruler of threads, master smoker... nice!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Easy there now I'm a green horn. I learnt from the cafe gurus.. I was guided very well. There is no way I couldn't top this lol.. Now the question here is free range chicken or cooped up chicken hmmm


----------



## droptine06

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Easy there now I'm a green horn. I learnt from the cafe gurus.. I was guided very well. There is no way I couldn't top this lol.. Now the question here is free range chicken or cooped up chicken hmmm



Butt looked great GAD! Glad the family n friends enjoyed it!

Can't wait to see the chicken brother!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thanks for the kind words. I owe alot of people big thank you'd who helped me make this possible. Really enjoyed the cut up and play by play this was a hoot....


----------



## Dub

In on page 5...fast, this thing developed fast.


I hate I missed it, but work distracted me.


You got 'er done !

You've got grit, too.  A heap of fellas would done something easy on the first cook....you jumped on butt right from the gitgo...with the pressure to serve it to 8 people.  Awesome!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Looks great, you did good!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank you mr hillbilly !

Dub I kinda thought you was occupied with something . Sure was alot of fun to do. I might need therapy now ! All these fine folks took nice care of me too .. All the products you mentioned and all others mentioned worked to perfection ! It was a huge success. We went to eating and let me tell you that 8lb  smoked butt  devoured in mere minutes .. Thinking about doing me a smoked drunken ckeekun today !!


----------



## K80

Wait, what, all this and pulled pic?   Whats this mess, there was none left to take a pic of.  You spose to take pics before it is devoured.

Glad it was a hit.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I did take a pic the last one you seen up there.. We just pulled it off with our forks as we went along.. It was completely ate up nothing left but the fat lol I was like dang I thought there would have been some left to eat today.. More reason to cook more.. Btw we didn't put anything on the meat straight ate it like it was cooked ..


----------



## Paymaster

Congrats Bro. You did good!
On the drunken chicken, if you plan to eat the skin, cook at a higher temp. 300-325. Low and slow makes the skin rubbery.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

This was such a good thread and a lot of fun is nice to have a throwback look


----------



## Moonpie1

GAD74 I just read this post. Good stuff. Goes to show how people on the cafe are willing to help! And now you have two Akorns!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Man I had so much fun with this first cook it was a blast to do. My how I have learned so much from the cafe and your right so many people helps such other out .. I can sure cook up Some good smoke meats not that I never knew how to before


----------

